# [Pic überarbeiten] Problem mit Farbkurve etc.



## Ríeth (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich scanne ab und zu mal von mir gemachte Fotos ein und hab dabei das Problem, dass ich mich im Photoshop6 nicht mit Farbkurven, Kontrast usw. auskenne um ein Bild "schöner" und "natürlicher" aussehen zu lassen...
Ich hab leider keinen tollen Scanner und würde gern mal wissen, wie ich die Fotos überarbeiten kann, dass sie annähernd so aussehen wie "in Wirklichkeit".

Was muss ich denn z.B. an diesem Bild machen damit es besser aussieht?


----------



## da_Dj (24. Juni 2004)

Also da wirst du wohl kaum drumherum kommen dich mit Helligkeit/Kontrast, Gradiationskurven und anderen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten herumzuschlagen  Nach einiger Zeit sitzt das aber, wenn man es ab und an macht.


----------



## Ríeth (24. Juni 2004)

Also einfach ausprobieren? Hab schon rumgetestet, aber irgendwie scheint bei dem Bild da Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## tobyaz (24. Juni 2004)

Also ich benutzePhotoshop 7.0 und ich hab da jetzt einfach mal denKontrast erhöht bei: Bild >Einstellungen >Helligkeit und Kontrast.
So isses bei Photoshop 7.0 ob es bei 6.0 auch so ist weis ich nicht.
bye tobyaz ;-)


----------



## ShadowMan (24. Juni 2004)

Sorry, aber da finde ich das Original besser :-/

Viel zu hell, dadurch wirkt es leicht unecht und man merkt sehr das es nachbearbeitet wurde.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Jan Seifert (24. Juni 2004)

Was eigentlich immer recht viel bringt:
Bild -> Einstellungen -> Tonwertkorrektur

Bei deinem Bild (Hab diesmal auf Auto geklickt, man könnte es aber auch "von Hand" so einstellen, dass es einem gefällt)
Zusätzlich noch einmal den Scharfzeichner "drübergejagt"

Man könnte jetzt noch den leichten gelbstich mit der selektiven Farbkorrektur raus nehmen, dass hab ich mir aber mal erspart, damit du auch noch ein wenig rumspielen kannst


----------



## GeHo (24. Juni 2004)

Das Hauptproblem beim Orginal ist, dass sowohl überbelichtete (Strasse/Kies im Vordergrund) als auch unterbelichtete (Reifen/ Motorraddetails) Bereiche vorhanden sind. Erhöht man den Kontrast, verstärkt sich dieser negative Effekt. In PS CS gibt es eine Extrafunktion "Tiefen/Lichter", mit der man die Details aus Unterbelichten/Überbelichteten Bereiechen sichtbar machen kann. In PS 6 gab es die Funktion noch nicht und somit wird es wohl kompliziert werden, den Effekt manuell entgegenzuwirken. Am besten ist, wenn du das also schon beim einscannen vermeidest (vielleicht kann man das im Scanprogramm einstellen).

Nach ein wenig rumprobieren mit Tonwertkorrektur und den Nachbelichten-Tool komme ich auf ein Bild wie im Anhang, dass aber immer noch um Längen schlechter ist, als das automatische erzeugte in PS CS. Ausserdem ist es jetzt noch schlimmer untebelichtet.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juni 2004)

*Reinzeichnung*

Also,
dass Dein Scanner Probleme mit der Detailzeichnung in Lichtern und Tiefen hat, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ist ein normales Phänomen bei Geräten der unteren Preiskategorie. Und wo keine Zeichnung im Bild ist, lässt sich mit den Optimierungstools wie Tonwertkorr. oder Gradation. auch nichts dazudichten.
Eine gewisse Abhilfe kann das Verfahren schaffen, dass Fotografen bei sehr schwierigen Motiven anwenden, nämlich ganze Belichtungsserien mit einer aufs Stativ geschraubten Kamera zu machen. Überbelichtungen bringen Zeichnung in Tiefen, Unterbelichtungen machen die Lichter deutlich.

Wenn Deine Scansoftware es hergibt, kannst Du versuchen, mehrere Scans mit verschiedenen Helligkeitseinstellungen vom gleichen Motiv auf der Glasplatte des Scanners zu machen. Sie passen automatisch pixelgenau übereinander, und Du kannst Bereiche mit zu wenig Zeichnung mittels Ebenentechnik ergänzen.
Eine Tonwertkorrektur an der fertigen Montage macht das Ganze dann knackiger, ohne Details platt zu machen.


----------



## Ríeth (25. Juni 2004)

Also ich dank euch sehr für eure Mühen! 
Mein Scanner ist der Medion MD 9848, ist halt schon etwas älter... :-(


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juni 2004)

Oh weh, den habe ich auch...nie wieder Aldizeug sag ich da nur...

Von mir auch ein Danke an Onkel Jürgen...dieses Verfahren kannte ich auch noch nicht! 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. Juni 2004)

Also,

hier noch mein ein Nachtrag zu dem, was ich zuvor erwähnt habe. Folgender Link veranschaulicht, wie man Belichtungsserien einer Digicam zu einem optimanen Bild zusammenfügt. Das Verfahren nennt sich Dynamic Range Increase (DRI). Und es wäre halt genauso mit Scans machbar:

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tip/22/46.htm


----------

